# How did you come up with your username?



## Mama Looigi (Jan 22, 2019)

Just curios how everyone else came up with their username.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jan 22, 2019)

Because when I made this account my 2 favorite video game things were wii homebrew and the SNES. A lot has changed since then...


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 22, 2019)

Mine is a fancy form of Caesar/Kaiser.


----------



## Chary (Jan 22, 2019)

It's a username I came up with as a kid. You shorten the Pokemon name "Charmander" into Char...and then make it sound cute. Char-y. Chary.


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Jan 22, 2019)

I liked the name of some thing that you dump before you install b9s. It happened when you turn on b9s tool. Twas called FEF0 and I decided to make my username that. Can't find where you dump that in 3ds.hacks.guide, but it was a thing.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 22, 2019)

I used part of my real first name then I did something a bit bizarre I  used my surname lol boring I know.


----------



## Seriel (Jan 22, 2019)

I asked a friend for a cool sounding username, they went on a fantasy name generator and generated multiple of them. I picked out "Seriel" and instantly fell in love with it.
That's it. The name itself means nothing, except it brings me back some fond memories of that friend and the conversation that happened.

An edit:
I suppose you could try and analyze why I chose the username Seriel out of the ones offered, that was because it combines the starter "Ser" which is a name starter I have a fond spot for (Serena is a cute name for example) and contains "eri" which happens to be the first three letters of my name. As such, when thinking of a fictional username for myself it fits quite well.


----------



## wormdood (Jan 22, 2019)

i combined my real life nickname "the worm" (given for my ability to "worm my way out of anything.") and the thought that if i were a videoogame character i would undoubtedly be a prinny . . . as such i wormed a way around the only rule prinnies have regarding "dood" and thats that it cant follow a name as such its part of my name . . . hows that for a lame story


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 22, 2019)

I mentioned my birthday is the same day as Bilbo Baggins, so rogue (then) Supervisor @Vulpes Abnocto decided it would be humorous to change my username to Tom Bombadildo. I liked it so much I decided to keep it, and use it now pretty much everywhere I sign up. That was nearly 6 years ago now I think


----------



## Dominator211 (Jan 22, 2019)

my name was my original Instagram nickname and it just stuck


----------



## Seriel (Jan 22, 2019)

Dominator211 said:


> my name was my original Instagram nickname and it just stuck


But how did you come up with that Instagram nickname? (Or how was it given to you)


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 22, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I mentioned my birthday is the same day as Bilbo Baggins, so rogue (then) Supervisor @Vulpes Abnocto decided it would be humorous to change my username to Tom Bombadildo. I liked it so much I decided to keep it, and use it now pretty much everywhere I sign up. That was nearly 6 years ago now I think


I remember that night. That was really funny.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jan 22, 2019)

my name is dominick in real life, but 


Seriel said:


> But how did you come up with that Instagram nickname? (Or how was it given to you)


the number im not sure how the number got there, it means one thing in my life so i maybe chose it for that reason


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jan 22, 2019)

Lets not talk about my username....



Spoiler: Warning: Do not open!






Spoiler: I said DONT!



At the time I made it, I was using my cringe Minecraft username, which I spelt wrong during account creation. I have wanted to change it for a long time, but when I last asked, I was denied


----------



## NFates (Jan 22, 2019)

N = Novo (new), my surname. You can imagine the "Fates" part. It was mainly for changing the course of a fight, story or whatever.

Though it usually goes with a "^" at the end for the "better future" narrative.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2019)

I was making a Reddit account, and wanted a name that sounded as stupid as possible, so I went with B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N. Pepsiman meets the bepis gag. It stuck for basically all other accounts I made. Yeah.

I was kinda different back then, and had I the same chance to pick a username today, I'd definitely go with something different. Still, most friends I know online just call me Bepis or Bep, and I feel it'd be weird to change my name to something completely different anyways.


----------



## Taffy (Jan 22, 2019)

It's a fun word to say and a great thing to eat.

I mean, it's fun to eat but not great for you


----------



## romanaOne (Jan 22, 2019)

I always liked Rolf Emerson and the first Romana from Doctor Who.  The second Romana was too much of a wimpy space princess so I feel the need to be specific.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 22, 2019)

Fancy way to say Do not, but with an E added


----------



## Roamin64 (Jan 22, 2019)

Metallica's song , Wherever I may ROAM. Back in the mid 90s when I was trading (fserve) roms in IRC channels like #gbatemp , #n64roms and coming to this front page for my roms download, I wanted to change my nick from Zombie to something that would ring 64/N64. Then it hit me when I was listening to the song one day , Wherever I may Roam .. Roamin64. I eventually dropped the 64 , but lost my original account on this site, so I made another account and added back the 64.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2019)

Pronounced "Zee" or simply "Z," I came up with it as a shortened amalgam of the names X and Zero from the Megaman X series.  My first console was SNES and those first couple MMX games were absolutely iconic to my childhood.  Very gaming-themed, naturally.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2019)

Literally Vinny is Cool. Nowadays I'd rather have Vin is Cool, even though most people would shorten it to Vins, while it actually is Vin, but I don't mind 
Been using that one from as far as 2006, where it was simply VinnyCool.


What I am curious however, is about the older usernames people had before their current name. I remember a bunch of people who changed it over the years and I wanna know why they decided to go with a new name (and sometimes, more than once).


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 22, 2019)

Me first name + Scene as in Scenekids.
Added the h due to an old classmate pronouncing me name as dee-noh.


----------



## Caofre (Jan 22, 2019)

When i was like 9 years old,i got a dog,and his name is Fred.Here in Brazil,a known nickname for dogs(that are Cachorro in portuguese)are Cao,and when i was trying to make an account for Transformice,i tried Caofred,but that wasnt available,so i removed the D and i just stuck with it,sometimes i change to Caofrek,or maybe even Caofrel,but never Caofred.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 22, 2019)

Dime bar advert.


----------



## Seriel (Jan 22, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> What I am curious however, is about the older usernames people had before their current name. I remember a bunch of people who changed it over the years and I wanna know why they decided to go with a new name (and sometimes, more than once).


In most cases it marks a change of identity, where the person feels they're different enough from their past self that the username no longer fits them as a person. (This would also cover situations where the original name was set by the person when they were much younger and they feel the need to update to a more "mature" one.)
For others though it may be related to the character that name represents or other such changes.


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 22, 2019)

Mine is from the TV show Captain N - The game master. I been using that name since i first when online in 1996 with a 14.4 modem. I still have that computer btw. Packard Bell windows 95 pentium 75 mhz. Still has napster installed lol. Computer still works. its more durable then some crap nowadays....

My avatar was captured from the first episode using my Ati all in wonder 8500 gpu/caputre card. that card had no input lag you can connect a console to it like a snes and play trough the monitor of the pc record the input and there was no input lag.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2019)

Seriel said:


> In most cases it marks a change of identity, where the person feels they're different enough from their past self that the username no longer fits them as a person. (This would also cover situations where the original name was set by the person when they were much younger and they feel the need to update to a more "mature" one.)
> For others though it may be related to the character that name represents or other such changes.


Personally I've had my user name for so long that I think it marks my identity as a who, so changing it would be really weird I think xD
"Wait who are you again? Your avatar is familiar..."
The most disturbing case is on Twitter where some people like to change their name once every 3 days lmao


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 22, 2019)

Partly because of this.  Partly because for a while it was unclear what a "Kuwanger" was except that he reminded me a lot of a samurai; turns out that at least in some designs, that's precisely where it comes from:  the kuwagata (Stag Bettle).  That Boomer Kuwanger chose to go mavericks because of logical thinking* versus infection is sort of icing on the cake.

* Clearly without enough consideration on who would actually win/lose.  However, the Reploid/Human relationship is akin to slavery, the proffered solution of the Mother Elf is absurd, and the proffered solution in ZX is even more absurd.  So, that's what you get for trying to make something somewhat deep and then having to deus ex it.  *shrug*

PS - It'd also be interesting to ask, how long have you had your current username.  For me, it's ~22 years.


----------



## Seriel (Jan 22, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Personally I've had my user name for so long that I think it marks my identity as a who, so changing it would be really weird I think xD
> "Wait who are you again? Your avatar is familiar..."


That makes sense, though I feel in your case you could get away with anything vaguely related to "Vin" and people would still recognize you.


VinsCool said:


> The most disturbing case is on Twitter where some people like to change their name once every 3 days lmao


Yeah I have no clue why people do that there, I've only changed my twitter display name a couple times and that was just tweaking the order of some things.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2019)

Seriel said:


> That makes sense, though I feel in your case you could get away with anything vaguely related to "Vin" and people would still recognize you.


Reminds me I go with Vin Vin  in some places


----------



## tooknie (Jan 22, 2019)

When I created my first e-mail account:

Tony => Toe, Knee => Tooknie (as Toeknee was already taken).


----------



## Larsenv (Jan 23, 2019)

My real name + initial of my last name.

I was REALLY creative when I made it up when I was like 7.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tooknie said:


> When I created my first e-mail account:
> 
> Tony => Toe, Knee => Tooknie (as Toeknee was already taken).



I know someone named ToeKnee.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seriel said:


> That makes sense, though I feel in your case you could get away with anything vaguely related to "Vin" and people would still recognize you.
> 
> Yeah I have no clue why people do that there, I've only changed my twitter display name a couple times and that was just tweaking the order of some things.



I know how Seriel got her name:


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 23, 2019)

Deletus


----------



## Seriel (Jan 23, 2019)

Larsenv said:


> I know how Seriel got her name:


I considered posting the relevant conversation but could not be bothered finding it. Thank you for putting in that effort for me!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2019)

Larsenv said:


> My real name + initial of my last name.
> 
> I was REALLY creative when I made it up when I was like 7.
> 
> ...


That looks sick. Definitely some solid material for a cast of characters.


----------



## Seriel (Jan 23, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> That looks sick. Definitely some solid material for a cast of characters.


I think that's what the website was designed for haha


----------



## Larsenv (Jan 23, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> That looks sick. Definitely some solid material for a cast of characters.



"bits" are a race of gnomes that live in the digital world. In fact, there's even a bit called "Larsenv" that's living right here on this site. Ever the adventurer, Larsenv will undoubtedly run into other bits with equally unique personalities, and they will work together to make this site even more entertaining.


----------



## JustANoob;) (Jan 23, 2019)

My name is just a description of me when I signed up for this site - just a noob.

I think without the emoticon the name was taken and I didn't want to add some arbitrary number, so an emoticon was my substitute.


----------



## ry755 (Jan 23, 2019)

My name is Ryan, and I have no idea where 755 came from lol. Linux file system permissions maybe?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2019)

ry755 said:


> My name is Ryan, and I have no idea where 755 came from lol. Linux file system permissions maybe?


I would have expected 777 for the ultimate owning permissions XD


----------



## Larsenv (Jan 23, 2019)

@tooknie


----------



## gman666 (Jan 23, 2019)

Early 1900's slang for government man "G-Man" and my real name starts with a "G". I guess I just assumed a government man would be working for the devil.. Hmm actually that's not far from the truth.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2019)

I actually have a blog post for this one
https://gbatemp.net/entry/so-why-the-change-to-lilith.12856/


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2019)

i mixed up missingno glitch pokemon and manaphy my favorite mythical


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Jan 23, 2019)

I had to create a roblox account and my 2 favorite characters at the time were Sonic and Kirby (obviously.) The only reason "Cool" is there is because someone took that name. I still like the name though. Use it everywhere I go.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 24, 2019)

Because my name is Stuart and when my mate was getting married his wife to be phoned another of my friends to ask how to spell my name.
She asked him if I spelled it with an e (meaning Stewart) to which he replied, don’t be daft, how could it be Stwert - to be fair, he was pissed  and it’s kind of stuck.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jan 24, 2019)

I came up with my name because i had no idea what to put there


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 24, 2019)

I came up with mine based on how most classic FPS (think Doom, Half-Life, Medal of Honor, hell, even in most of the COD campaigns when you're actually in the missions) PCs are silent and don't speak. Hence, Silent Gunner. Or Silent_Gunner, as every website forces me to stylize it as. I understand why, but we aren't referring to data files here, guys and gals!


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 24, 2019)

I took the name and avatar from a terrible CGI anime called Blue Remains which I only watched because Motoi Sakuraba composed the score.


----------



## fiis (Feb 10, 2019)

Some cuck took the one i wanted so it was either go with the "suggested" name with a shit ton of numbers behind it, or add more letters. lucky for me only needed to add one more.


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 10, 2019)

Sora from Kingdom Hearts and Takihawa my friends last name


----------



## mariopepper (Feb 22, 2019)

I used it 2 years ago for the first time in the online game. Since that time i used to name like this


----------



## Zazaaji (Feb 23, 2019)

I lack creativity, mine is just an anagram of my last name.  It's what I use on every site/game/service that I'm a part of though.


----------



## Katasylator (Feb 23, 2019)

I misheard Katalysator in school and thought is sounded cool. Katasylator was born.


----------



## Sothis_Gamma (Feb 23, 2019)

Sothis is another name for Sopdet, an Egyptian Goddess who was the personification of Sirius (The brightest star in the sky). I wanted a name from mythology that had something to do with stars. Sothis sounded nice, and is ambivalent enough to be used for either a male or female.
Gamma is the 3rd letter of the greek alphabet, and I've always liked the number 3. The letter gamma looks like an upside down L. My first name begins with an L and has 3 letters. It all fit together.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 23, 2019)

I actually didn't. It was my username on my first dialup, and I just kept it.


----------



## raystriker (Feb 23, 2019)

In India we got anime a good 3-4 years after they aired in Japan. So around 2006-08 I was super into the original Beyblade universe (the one with Tyson Granger). And after that ended, I lost interest until  around 2010/2011, when we got the new series with Gingka Hagane. There's a beyblade in the latter universe called Ray Striker. I thought it was a pretty cool name. That's where my username came from.


----------



## Disco Inferno (Feb 24, 2019)

Mine is from me trolling an occult conference attended by people who like Latin mottos.


Spoiler: Badge from conference:


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2019)

When i was in the registration-process, i brainstormed for a name, that also represent me in RL. I first had the Name "KartoffelSalat" in mind, but i didin't liked it. I then came up with saltyCake, because it represent, that im a "nice, but special Person"


----------



## YeezusWalks (Feb 24, 2019)

When I was younger, I was a huge sonic fan. Naturally, as a child I was cringy. I remember seeing a fan animation where Sonic and Shadow fused to make "Shadic" then they went super, thus "SuperShadic" but i also liked the number 1,000,000, which resulted in this name. I stuck with it for a long time despite it being cringy. Then one day I played a Pokemon MMO, It wouldn't allow me to use this username, so I used a random username generator, it gave ZeroBlazeExpert. I changed it up to ZeroFadedBlaze, so most of my modern accounts use that username, or ZeroFade.
I know this is long, but I mostly use PK_Mixtape now. I combined my love for the mother series, with modern rap culture. At first I thought it was amazing and original...It's not. But I kinda like it, so I'll probably stick with it until I find a more creative username.

I also use Quote_Da_Man sometimes...But this is too long... I like cave story and wanted a username around it.

EDIT: I've gone through billions of users i guess cuz now i either use SegaSanshiro or SomeCallMeJah


----------



## loler55 (Feb 24, 2019)

deleted since no interest


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 24, 2019)

Mine is due to my near legendary cunnilingus skillz.  
Interestingly when creating an IGN account years ago I found that, amazingly, mightymuffy was taken, so the bot suggestion for an alternative was mightymuffdiver, I shit you not... clearly news of my epic skills have crossed the pond too.

But actually: 'back in the day', flew the nest, instantly got blazing fast 56k dialup internet (mum and dad wouldn't have it) in my new house - AOL: £10 per month plus 1p per minute, wowsers! ...And after pushing an hour trying to come up with some username you had to have to log in, not wanting a bunch of letters and numbers but rather something unique, I landed on this. Matthew is a tough name to say as a toddler so mum used to say I called myself muffy, and combined that with mightymouse for some reason while creating the username, and voila! Stuck with it since.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 24, 2019)

on early internet access (1995-1997) I needed one.
I just played and enjoyed Final Fantasy 6, and I thought that Character from that Game matched my personality : shy, alone, always in my corner away from others, curious and learning about technology, helping others without asking in return.
I guess it didn't change that much.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello.

In the past i choose nicknames from an actual "event" (movie,music etc.).
Today it´s me,my name and birthyear nothing more nothing less.


----------



## 1NOOB (Feb 24, 2019)

just learned what a noob was wich was aproriate at the time , put a 1 in front of it cause noob alone was already taken . it was on gbatemp and now eventually some random forums ,  but as of today i usually just put my full name "JordanVachon"  . its never been taken so far  xD


----------



## Niels Van Son (Feb 24, 2019)

I use my real name on GBATemp because I signed in via FB but my actual username is Mouse's Mistake.

I was formerly using my name as a username for everything but my parents warned me that it would eventually lead to problems, especially as I was pretty dang young at the time.
So I thought like "Oh yeah, Mouse Mistake sounds good" Just like that, it came to me.

A few years later, as I started to have a decent English level, I changed it to "Mouse's Mistake" to be grammatically correct.

Now, I use it for everything, games, personnality, online friends, and most importantly my musical career. It's nothing much but my worst nightmare would be to hear people saying that I copy deadmau5 since I love his music and get inspired by him while retaining the "Mouse" aspect. Oddly enough I didn't even know about him when I created my username...


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 24, 2019)

Leafy's snapchat username was ghostcoffee. My favorite form of coffee is a latte, whether iced or hot. The rest is history.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2019)

Because I have an affectionate nature and foxes are pretty.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 9, 2020)

I like the Hardline group


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 9, 2020)

A friend of mine's eyeliner. It was bright green, which I've never seen before or since in any other's set of eyes.

I had a previous nickname that was a mixture of QuarK (Quake level editor) tool names that I used in a few forums but after a few years just didn't feel right to use, for some reason.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 10, 2020)

Because i used mine for ages.
I actually don't like it now and i am naming most of my accounts "nobody important" from last year  but sometimes i use this one out of nostalgia.
And i used this one because i liked Minecraft too much at the time


----------



## AirbusX (Jan 10, 2020)

A professional pilot and my love for the Airbus A320


----------



## Darkshadow1997 (Jan 10, 2020)

Mine was mainly due to the sonic x. I am a huge fan of shadow the hedgehog and i really liked the dark sonic form and later on saw a dark shadow fanart and that was how I came up with my username. As for the number, well that is the year I was born in.


----------



## Pk11 (Jan 10, 2020)

My old regular username was Epicpkmn11 which comes from when I was making my Pokémon Trainer Club account way back like 10 years ago my friend's friend's Minecraft account (which I used before I got my own account) was epic1236 so epic + Pokémon account so pkmn + no number and 1 were taken so 11 and I ended up using Epicpkmn11 and that was the first account I can remember that didn't use my real (dead)name so it stuck.

Over the past year or so I've been switching mostly to just Pk11 since I've preferred to be called Pk or Pk11 since when in Unturned you could just use partial names to teleport and such so I'd use pk since it was easy to type and ended up preferring that, I decided to actually switch my account names since people would usually call me Epic for short and It'd make me feel kinda anxious that they were talking about me even if they clearly weren't when people said "epic" at all and its not a thing I've even even liked saying...

I also sometimes use Evie11, mostly on trans things I don't want to directly connect to my normal accounts, which is just my first name and 11 which I've come to like after using it for so long. But now I've said it's me so Google's gonna catch me

Edit: Just remembered one more, I often use coolgirl99 for throwaway accounts because that's what my brain thinks is the hippest of cool fake names


----------



## zecoxao (Jan 10, 2020)

it's my first and last name (first name is a diminutive, last name is missing an i)


----------



## Emyth1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Emy is my real name (Emily) + the1 - I like to be the 1 )


----------



## skullkeeper94 (Jan 20, 2020)

I watched somebody in my childhood try to make an Xbox 360 name and he started with "skullkeeper" which was taken so it offered numbers, one of which was 94 and he chose.

So I stole someone's username. Tbf he doesn't use it anymore.


----------



## Undertow76 (Apr 27, 2020)

Favorite album Favorite year


----------



## GBAer (Apr 27, 2020)

One Guess...


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 27, 2020)

GBAer said:


> One Guess...


You come from Gran Buenos Aires?


----------



## GBAer (Apr 27, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> You come from Gran Buenos Aires?


Correct


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2020)

My user name is a combination of Ryu (dragon) and shinobi (Ninja) personally I would like it to be RyuRaitoningu (dragon lighting bolt)


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Apr 27, 2020)

As a fan of parodies, I've been accustomed to the Supra Mayro series and especially Supra Smash Bross Mayday.
When I made a Twitch account, I felt like my traditional username (SuperDoom) was starting to become stale, especially with it being named after a self-centered PvZ fanfic that I thought of when I was younger and constipated. So I decided to name it SUPRA (all caps), taking a bit from both my regular username and the classic trash.

It was taken.

So I added the Ultra part because of course I would.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 3, 2020)

It's... my real name...
I used to invent many stupid shit containing random Japanese romanji words plus 666 or 004.
666 for the forbidden number and 004 for a christian song that mentioned John 3:16 and that I used to hear with my little brother, so the 004 was to honor my memories with my little bro.

Then I began to mix letters of my entire name to create alter egos and I stuck with the ones I really liked.
Having Spaniard and Japanese surnames I made interesting nicknames such as:
Rain Metano
Kanui Yamato
Nemo Yakarta
Rayo Najera
Cyan Onion
Oni 666
Otto Rajnok
and many, many more.

Then, I began to take art more seriously, and I realized that if i kept using fake names to post my art, no one would believe that I truly did the art when I signed my works with my real name. Specially when I started to get serious offers from Comic Companies and Art Galleries around the globe.
So, I decided to keep those alter egos as a fun side project, and I began to use my real name.
Funny enough... ever since I kept my real name, my art world hasn't been the same.

PS: I always wear hoodies and I'm already dead, so my profile picture just suits me perfectly lol.
Little happy accident.


----------



## SAXJONZ (May 3, 2020)

SAX JONZ is my license plate. I play sax and the Jones for music that I feel is real so Sax jonz because 7 letter max. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GilgameshArcher (May 3, 2020)

I'm the king of heroes, so...


----------



## Flame (May 3, 2020)

i am really lame... got the saddest latter "F" put it in front of lame.. 




 


became Flame.


----------



## CactusMan (May 3, 2020)

I got attacked by by a cactus while being drunk. I fought the plant and was victorious. Woke up the next day with needles in my hand so I labeled myself CactusMan.


----------



## zergoven (May 13, 2020)

Brain damage

No seriously though, my username has nothing to do with Starcraft, I never even played the game. It's just something that came up. 
I really didn't think that people were gonna think like me. I made my Nickname like Zergo+Ven, but 100% of people thought it's Zerg+Oven. I think that logic makes me look dumb. I've really thought of changing my username everywhere but, I guess it's just who I am now on the internet.


----------



## xbmcuser (May 17, 2020)

I was using the original Xbox media centre on the original xbox (now known as Kodi) bavk in 2003


----------



## DefourmisDecorum (May 21, 2020)

It was an old platoon motto. Spelling might have been a little different.


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 23, 2020)

I was a monkees fan a realllyyy long time ago, and if you didn't know one of their songs was named "As We Go Along". I first came up with the username idea in 2014 and I used it ever since.

It's been pretty outdated. I'd love to change it but i'm too lazy.


----------

